# Engine flooded? at cold start



## surveywaters (Dec 25, 2018)

2012 Altima coupe 3.5l
Went to start the car today, it was a 30f morning but it's 55f now. The car wouldn't start up, it's not done this before. Tried several times and then smelt a but of fuel. Assuming it was flooded I held the throttle down to get some air in and it finally started up and ran normally. No check engine light. Any ideas?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may need to get your ECM software reprogrammed with an updated program. Refer Nissan service bulletin NTB12-093. You can download it from NissanHelp.com:

https://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/local_links.php?s=&catid=721&filter=&sort=d&page=1&pp=10&keyid=803


----------



## surveywaters (Dec 25, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> You may need to get your ECM software reprogrammed with an updated program. Refer Nissan service bulletin NTB12-093. You can download it from NissanHelp.com:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

